# Life of GHRP-2/6 and CJC after mixing/reconstitution!?



## BigRig (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Been a while since ive last been on, good to see your all still bang at it and theres still cats fights to keep up the entertainment he he!

Ive been reading up on GHRP-2/6 and CJC as i like to keep up to date and ive scrawled though hundreds of pages on here and other forums building up a collective of information (i like to do this, more of a gatherer than a hunter and i hate when lazy ppl start new threads with the same questions as previously answered, it just fills up the board with clutter he he). There seems to be one or two issues that have not been properly/specifically addressed and they are pretty important ones:

*How long will GHRP-2/6 and CJC (the one most commonly sold so we're probably talking GRF here) last after reconstitution with BA (as this is wat it is most commonly sold with)?*

AND

*Does the product need to be shipped in a cold pack?*

I ask these questions because its all good and well debating the optimum dosage but if it means ur bottle of GHRP lasts 30 days and the peptide dies out after 14 its pretty useless and A LOT more expensive no?

Also with the new addition of GHRP-2 requiring smaller doses, one can assume that the 5mg will last longer. I know in the past ppl wouldn't dare keep HGH reconstituted (mixed) with BW longer that 7-10 days without breaking out in sweats so why are ppl comfortable letting their peptides sit for 20-30 days after reconstitution?

The main reason of my query is that if say some one was NOT wanting to use a high BB dose of GHRP-2 and maybe only took 100-150mcg ED for fat loss/welll being/better sleeps, then the 5mg would last 50-33days. Could the peptide survive this long? The same applies to CJC (MRF most likely) at 100-150mcg ED, 2mg will last 20-13 days.

One possible solution i came across when trawling through past posts is someone said after reconstitution they drew the GHRP or CJC into the slin pins at the required doses and then froze these for later use. What are ppl's thoughts on thawing the peptide then refreezing with BW, is this a good solution? There were no follow up posts or critiques on the past thread.

Addressing the second question in bold above, i have been comparing many online prices from different suppliers and after contacting one regarding the packaging during shipment he informed me that "it is a huge misconception in the industry and the reason for freeze drying the peptide is to extend the life of the peptide to roughly 20 days in warm air". I have asked some follow up questions like where does this belief come from etc. But i do know that one user on here has purchased peptides without cold pack shipping and had reported decent results from them. I do also believe it is possible that other suppliers would like us to believe cold pack shipping is 100% necessary even when its not, as this means they can charge poor desperate vain suckers like us more!

Also when i first started ordering Jintropin direct from GenSci many moons ago they never shipped in cold packs but everyone was happy to accept this and just put them straight in the fridge once received!?

Ok guys so lets hear it, this will also probably have application to other peptides as well.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not sure on the active life of the peptides in solution but I have read them elsewhere iirc so will try and look it up later if no-one has answered by then.

Re the cold packs, none of the peptides/other vialed powders I have had shipped GHRP6/2, CJC(GRF), HGH, MT2, HCG, HMG etc have ever come with cold packs and i've never had an issue with them. Would they have worked more effieciently had they been shipped in a cold pack? Maybe but i doubt it.

With regards to freezing peptides once reconstituted I have read that the crystallization of the solution can damage the peptide chain, but again I have also read of people freezing and using with no complaints.

However I personally prefer to just keep mine refrigerated.

IMO people fret over the details of this stuff too much, if the solution was to reduce in efficacy then how much would it realistically be by? 5% - 95%? I think if it was the latter then we would have heard more about it by now from users?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I've just got some and am wondering about freezing as I won't be using big doses. I know you can freeze MT2 with no problems, not sure on GHRP.

Anyone who has done so and had good results please post :thumbup1:


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bumping this old thread as I'd like to know the answer. I have 5mg ipam vials coming but won't use all in 7-10 days


----------

